# Sherwood AMP - RD 6105



## scarface_1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a LG DLP Rear projection TV - 52SZ8R-TB, Teac set top box, LG DVD Recorder and a Sherwood RD 6105 AMP.

I want to know how to connected all the above items through the AMP.

I have tried so many times but the AMP seems to have a mind of its own...

Any advise will be much appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave: 


(I'm making assumption here as I do not have the manuals for all of your gear for reference.)

Its unlikely that your older Sherwood will do what you want; at the quality you want. It does not appear to have video switching capability, therefore you cannot route everything through it and use it to change sources. You'll have to use the TV for that.

To get surround you want digital audio feeding both the Sherwood and the DVD recorder. 

Hook the TV source (cable or sat) to the Teac.

Route one of the video outputs of the Teac directly to one of the video inputs on the TV. Route the corresponding audio (red/white) of the Teac to the corresponding audio input on the TV.

Route a (digital - hopefully) video/audio set from the Teac to the DVD recorder.

Route the digital audio output from both the DVD recorder and the Teac to the digital audio inputs of the Sherwood. Route the video out of the DVD recorder to an video input on the TV.

To watch from the Teac, switch to the TV input and listen from either the TV speakers or fire up the Sherwood and switch it to the input you used.

Likewise, to watch from the DVD, switch the TV and Sherwood to the corresponding inputs.

Take one step at a time to make sure you've got it straight. Its probably easier to do than describe.


----------



## scarface_1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the advise, I will try this...


----------

